# Blue lobster with cichlids



## el mucho grande (Mar 27, 2010)

I would really like to have a blue lobster, can this be kept with cichlids or is it bad idea?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Its generally a bad idea. the blue lobster which I believe is actually a type of crayfish may kill your cichlids while they sleep. Then, when the lobster molts, the cichlids may kill it.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

dont bother trying to mix them, it only leads to trouble..

i found this out the hard way, if you really want one you'll need a tank for the lobster on his own.


----------

